# Audi TT Mark 1 ABT Genuine Conversion



## kingprawn50 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi there, I am in the process of buying a 2002 mark 1 ABT wide bodied conversion and was wondering if anyone can give me some info on how to find out if it's a genuine car? Thanks!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Call Audi with the registration and have a chat.

Not many people would have this conversion high on their list of modifications with the considerable work and expense.


----------



## kingprawn50 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply......yes my thoughts exactly, just needed to hear it from someone else 
I will contact Audi and see what they say!


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Is it yellow, does it have yellow stitching on the seats, does it have yellow on the dials, what does it say on the logbook I think it was based on the 180 but has more power, the body kit is very different to the normal TT, does it have ABT logos on it, it's a very exclusive car I think only 10 were made in right hand drive and less than that still are alive and kicking, bigger brakes more power etc, a guy on here did have one until recently I think based in Scotland, Mrquaid I think he may see this and get in touch he will have a lot of info. Can you post a link to the advert for the car it would help us to give you more help.

Cheers Stevie


----------



## kingprawn50 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi there, the car was on ebay and i have agreed to buy it. It does look genuine with all the right bits, the guy selling it sounds genuine. Here is the spec that was on ebay

Here is a stunning example of my AUDI TT ABT SPORTLINE LTD EDITION in Imola Yellow , 1 of only 10 manufactured in the UK in 2002, the car has only covered 52800 miles and will go up as being used daily. The car is very rare and benefits from the following features :- ABT TT LTD WIDE BODY 310 BHP ABT FRONT SPOILER ABT CARBON SIDE SKIRTS WIDE WHEEL ARCHES ABT LTD REAR WING WITH CARBON TIP ABT 4 PIPE MUFFLER SYSTEM ABT HEIGHT ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION ABT OZ SPLIT RIM WHEELS ABT BRAKES, ABT TURBO CHARGER, ABT INTERCOOLER, ABT ENGINE COVER ABT SINGLE WIPER CONVERSION ABT BLACK LEATHER SEATS AND FLOOR MATS YELLOW INSTRUMENT SURROUNDS, ABT FUEL FILTER CAP THE CAR IS IN STUNNING UNMARKED CONDITION , NO CHIPS OR DENTS , JUST HAD TIMING BELT, PULLEYS AND WATER PUMP REPLACED DUE TO AGE OF CAR, COMES WITH FULL SERVICE HISTORY.

cheers


----------



## kingprawn50 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have the pics from the ad


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looks legit..
Steve


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

That's the one looks like the genuine article, now remember this is a thoroughbred not the normal run of the mill car so it's worth checking out carefully, have you driven it? It's lower than standard at the front and the sides so have a feel about for damage underneath, the spoiler and side skirts are a special order I think with a bit of carbon fibre, brake discs should have plenty of meat on them cos of the power the car has, let the car sit with the engine on and wait for the fans to kick in to lower the temperature to check they are working, do all the normal checks on the service history, check the bodywork for minor cracks and damage as its wider than standard around the rear spoiler as well. Mileage is lovely and low but still check if it's had any hoses and bits replaced cos of leaks as its still a 12 year old car.
Could be a lovely car to fall in love with so take your time they are very rare and unusual, do you have a good garage to work on it or can you do some jobs yourself, what would happen if something went wrong with it,are you mechanically minded and able to sort some things yourself?
So have a think and consider carefully then get your dosh out and get the thing,bring it home and start your relationship. Let us know how you get on.

Good hunting Stevie


----------



## kingprawn50 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Stevie, thanks for your input....... yea it is a special car I have driven it and it feels great and yes I have made my mind up to buy it. I can't stop staring at it. I have a standard 225 1999 but this conversion gives me what I am looking for whilst keeping me in a mark 1 TT. I have a good garage that has looked after my car for the last 4 years and are more than capable in looking after this special car. I will let you know when I get the car and how things go I plan to pick it up next weekend  Cheers


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Cant see the pictures posted...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love the colour


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey king prawn that sounds great as you have a local garage that you trust then it all helps, MQaud having had one gives lots of things to check over and it's worth doing as its a long term investment. Hope you will be very happy together. Where abouts are you in the country?

Stevie


----------



## kingprawn50 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi again Stevie, thanks I can't wait to get the car and look forward to looking after it for a few years to come keeping it in the fantastic condition it's in. I'm in Edinburgh so a few hours drive next Saturday...... then a convoy of TT's heading back  I keep postings on here of how I get on with the car. cheers


----------



## kingprawn50 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey MrQuad, thanks for your valuable input I will use the info you gave me and hopefully everything turns out ABT and puts a big smile on my face..... cheers!


----------



## kingprawn50 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi guys, had the car for a couple of weeks and it's great! A few wee cosmetic stuff to do. I am looking to replace the wheels centers and ideas on a supplier? Cheers


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice.
Steve


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey that's great news, so nice to see a new Romance getting off to a good start, be nice and kind and gentle with her and we wish you loads of happiness together in the future. If ever down this way then drop us a line cos it would be nice to see her in the flesh.

Cheers Steve


----------



## awesum90 (Apr 15, 2013)

Did I pass this car on lathalan road at Polmont yesterday around 7.50am, if so looked nice


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

kingprawn50 said:


> Hi guys, had the car for a couple of weeks and it's great! A few wee cosmetic stuff to do. I am looking to replace the wheels centers and ideas on a supplier? Cheers
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> ...


The centres of these wheels are hard to come by - I has one missing when I had my car but managed to get the TT Shop's last one (they stung me for £50 and that was for cash in hand!). Might be worth contacting them to see if they have any more.
Only other place you might get one is by keeping an eye on ebay germany as they come up from time to time on there...

Car is looking 8). Will need to meet up with you at some point in the future to compare and contrast cars (with my Lamborghini Grey version)  Just waiting for my new split rims to turn up...


----------



## Large Package (Oct 12, 2014)

That looks stunning 8)

Not sure what else to say......you lucky bugger


----------



## kingprawn50 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## kingprawn50 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha ha no not unless the car is going for a drive itself..... been garaged all week


----------



## kingprawn50 (Oct 27, 2011)

yea sounds good would love to see your car...... in the meantime maybe a pic on here once you get your wheels


----------



## kingprawn50 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi ABT16, sorry mate can't reply to personal messages at the moment!! Thanks for the offer but the centers on the car at the moment are fine with only a few minor scuffs and scratches. I am looking to replace with new which I know is going to be a struggle to find. Thanks anyway.


----------



## ABT16 (Nov 21, 2011)

No problem buddy.. I would get the centres refurbed... Simple for
Any alloy specialist to do and they will come out as new..


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks like the paint has been really well looked after. Other ABT pics ive seen the yellow looks faded and horrible, but yours looks awesome!

I've seen comments on how hard they are to sell, but that's probably because they didn't look as cool ad yours!

enjoy the new motor, and keep the pics coming


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Liking that a lot


----------



## andy68 (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice car 8) , hope your still enjoying it, after reading this thread, noticed it is based on the 180, did ABT junk the K03S and replace it with something else, general consensus is that the K03 max's out at about 250bhp. is there a thread on here that covers this model and it's spec not been able to find much with a search.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

They put their own turbo on and push it to 300 ish iirc


----------



## kingprawn50 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi there, can anyone give me some advice on mapping and tuning a 2002 widebodied mrk 1? I'm looking for a RR in Scotland. I don't think the car is as quick as it should be. Any info would be appreciated 
Cheers


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

If it is anything like my old widebody car, someone had tampered with it and it locked the ecu into a totally straight power curve - was only putting out 250bhp as a result and was really poor mid range. After having the TT Shop look at it (and fail to diagnose the issue then charging me for it [they did the same with the cars previous owner]), I did the 1100 mile round trip to WAK in Staines who diagnosed the issue. The ABT ECU has an encryption chip, so it if is locked it you will either need to send it off to Germany or do as I did, get WAK to swap over the ECU to a standard ECU then remap it. I got the power back and the difference was night and day. Was an extra hundred quid for the ECU swap as WAK had to un-solder the encryption chip off my old ECU then flash it back to normal after I had left so he could reuse it - was money well spent. Have a word with WAK for more info. Personally I would only go to WAK for this sort of thing - it's a rare car!

Looking at the pictures you posted earlier in the thread (paint looks incredible - I take it, it has had a respray at some point - if not it is a credit to the former owners), the rear defuser is missing a couple of pieces - the vertical fins should have a horizontal piece between them at the bottom...
See pic of my car (hard to make out)...


----------



## kingprawn50 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi there, thanks for your reply! Yes the car has had a respray and is in good nick apart from the dreaded roof rails, the driver side has a small bubble which I will have to address at some point! I knew there was some issue with the performance when I bought the car but it looked so good I was prepared to get it sorted  After reading your previous posts regarding the ECU lock out I had an idea it might be the ECU, the car is rubbish from a standing start, not too bad mid range when the big turbo winds up but no where near where it should be. My old 225 I had before the ABT was standard and would have smoked it easily! So it sounds like WAK is the only place to get a proper fix.... bit of a trip though! I will have a chat with WAK and see what he says.

I managed to get a new set of original wheels and some bits and pieces from Germany including the yellow "TT Limited" that's missing from the rear diffuser. I thought there was a bit missing but couldn't work it out but now you mention it I can see it, not much chance of getting hold of that bit!! I also noticed the black edge along the bottom of the front diffuser is also missing again not much chance of getting a hold of that!

I had a peek at your image bucket, your car looks fantastic, love the colour! 

Thanks for your comments I will let you know how i get on.

Cheers


----------



## Attic (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow thats hawt :lol:


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow never realised about this, ace!


----------



## kingprawn50 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Mark, sorry couldn't reply using the PM method! Thanks for the contact regarding the front splitter that's great hopefully I can get that sorted  The old wheels are still on the car at the moment, I'm getting the new rims split and the centers painted black ready for the better weather! Thinking about debadging the rear apart from just the ABT centered....... the hunt is on for the missing bits from the rear diffuser which I think will be tricky. That only leaves the tuning to fix then the car will be ready for me to just drive without thinking about what needs done next  oh forgot full service coming up...........


----------



## abt (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi ABT fans - This is new to me so you'll all need to cut me a bit of slack until I get used to it. I can shed some light on one of the ten ABT Wide Body cars, I have owned one for the past couple of years and it lives near Norwich. It rarely goes very far but you may spot it on the A47 from once a week - It was at the BTCC (car park only) at Snetterton a couple of weeks ago also. If Mr Quad reads this I'd be interested in hearing from him re the Oil return pipe from turbo to rear of sump should be stainless steel braided motorsport pipe, not the rubber on the standard car as I'd like to replace mine but can't find any info on part numbers - if I need to get one made then so be it but if a part from another Audi (or any car) fits then that would be ideal. Any info much appreciated. When I get the hang of this I'll maybe put some photos of mine on here. I hope this appeals to genuine fans of the ABT TT Limited, I really can't be bothered with those who don't like the colour or the spoiler or such like - each to their own eh!


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

abt said:


> Hi ABT fans - This is new to me so you'll all need to cut me a bit of slack until I get used to it. I can shed some light on one of the ten ABT Wide Body cars, I have owned one for the past couple of years and it lives near Norwich. It rarely goes very far but you may spot it on the A47 from once a week - It was at the BTCC (car park only) at Snetterton a couple of weeks ago also. If Mr Quad reads this I'd be interested in hearing from him re the Oil return pipe from turbo to rear of sump should be stainless steel braided motorsport pipe, not the rubber on the standard car as I'd like to replace mine but can't find any info on part numbers - if I need to get one made then so be it but if a part from another Audi (or any car) fits then that would be ideal. Any info much appreciated. When I get the hang of this I'll maybe put some photos of mine on here. I hope this appeals to genuine fans of the ABT TT Limited, I really can't be bothered with those who don't like the colour or the spoiler or such like - each to their own eh!


Hi, great to hear from another ABT owner! Regards your turbo return pipe, you'll need to take the hose off and take it to a company who makes braided hoses and get them to copy it. As ABT supplied it after it left the Audi factory during the "rebuild" phase you won't get an Audi part number. I was lucky as mine leaked near the end - I took it off and gave it to my local blacksmith who took the end off, shortened the pipe slightly to exclude the leaking part then he refitted the end back on.

Can't wait to see some pics. If you get bored of the car then let me know I might be interested in it - just tried to buy back my old yellow car from the guy I sold it to but he wouldn't sell it...


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Very nice car 

Shame it wasn't the 2.7 biturbo :mrgreen:


----------



## Hawwy (Sep 22, 2013)

Beaut


----------



## Converted2VW (Feb 13, 2011)

Super interesting car!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abt (Aug 21, 2015)

MrQaud said:


> abt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ABT fans - This is new to me so you'll all need to cut me a bit of slack until I get used to it. I can shed some light on one of the ten ABT Wide Body cars, I have owned one for the past couple of years and it lives near Norwich. It rarely goes very far but you may spot it on the A47 from once a week - It was at the BTCC (car park only) at Snetterton a couple of weeks ago also. If Mr Quad reads this I'd be interested in hearing from him re the Oil return pipe from turbo to rear of sump should be stainless steel braided motorsport pipe, not the rubber on the standard car as I'd like to replace mine but can't find any info on part numbers - if I need to get one made then so be it but if a part from another Audi (or any car) fits then that would be ideal. Any info much appreciated. When I get the hang of this I'll maybe put some photos of mine on here. I hope this appeals to genuine fans of the ABT TT Limited, I really can't be bothered with those who don't like the colour or the spoiler or such like - each to their own eh!
> ...


Hi MrQuad and thanks for the info - my son used to work for Pirtek and still has a couple of good contacts there so they would seem to be my best route for the oil pipe, I'll see if I can get him to get his hands dirty. Plan was to keep the car long, long term and hope it supports my retirement fund one day but I've got a bit of an urge for an RS5 with bells on (but not the cash to do it yet) so you never know I might just sell it sooner; if I do you'll be top of the list, pictures of the car to follow.


----------



## abt (Aug 21, 2015)

A few pics - at last


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

the only thing i dont like about the abt's are the four tail-pipe's, think they look tacky, boy-racerish,


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> the only thing i dont like about the abt's are the four tail-pipe's, think they look tacky, boy-racerish,


You sir, have no taste then :wink:

Pics look great!


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

What are the blades on the side skirts? Got a link?


----------



## abt (Aug 21, 2015)

All the parts on the car are standard ABT wide body spec. No links I'm afraid and you've a better chance of mining diamonds at the bottom of the garden than finding them but I wish you well in your search! If there's a down side to owning an ABT then that is it. I contacted the ABT factory recently and they don't even have records of part numbers any longer so here's hoping I never need a super rare or expensive part. I love it but rarely use it - I like cars that are different from the usual which is why I bought it and fully understand the 'marmite' opinions but life can be boring enough!


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

abt said:


> All the parts on the car are standard ABT wide body spec. No links I'm afraid and you've a better chance of mining diamonds at the bottom of the garden than finding them but I wish you well in your search! If there's a down side to owning an ABT then that is it. I contacted the ABT factory recently and they don't even have records of part numbers any longer so here's hoping I never need a super rare or expensive part. I love it but rarely use it - I like cars that are different from the usual which is why I bought it and fully understand the 'marmite' opinions but life can be boring enough!


That username tho

The ABT is unique, I think that is why so many of us are accepting of it's looks. I personally do not like the front grill, bumper, or rear diffuser. The quad exhaust, side skirts, and that spoiler look great though honestly.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> abt said:
> 
> 
> > All the parts on the car are standard ABT wide body spec. No links I'm afraid and you've a better chance of mining diamonds at the bottom of the garden than finding them but I wish you well in your search! If there's a down side to owning an ABT then that is it. I contacted the ABT factory recently and they don't even have records of part numbers any longer so here's hoping I never need a super rare or expensive part. I love it but rarely use it - I like cars that are different from the usual which is why I bought it and fully understand the 'marmite' opinions but life can be boring enough!
> ...


The pictures really don't do these cars justice - they look so much better in the flesh!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

kingprawn50 said:


> Hi guys, had the car for a couple of weeks and it's great! A few wee cosmetic stuff to do. I am looking to replace the wheels centers and ideas on a supplier? Cheers
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> ...


Batman would love this spoiler :roll: :lol:


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Great looking cars, never new ABT specials existed, so an interesting read.
But is that one central windscreen wiper really annoying? I imagine you would have to duck down to see through the wipe area.


----------



## FiveDirty (Apr 12, 2015)

Thats got to be one of the nicest TT's I've ever seen. Just lovely. (And I like Marmite too)


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

paulw12 said:


> Great looking cars, never new ABT specials existed, so an interesting read.
> But is that one central windscreen wiper really annoying? I imagine you would have to duck down to see through the wipe area.


The central wiper and ridiculously poor turning circle were my two biggest gripes with the car... The wiper barely clears any of the screen and the steering lock (or lack of it) means multiple point turns become a regular occurrence...


----------



## abt (Aug 21, 2015)

MrQaud said:


> paulw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking cars, never new ABT specials existed, so an interesting read.
> ...


I'd agree with the turning circle although on my typical journey (to work) its not noticeable. The wiper doesn't bother me though and I'm fine with the sweep coverage from my seating position which is a low as it will go, well back and more reclined than many find comfortable. My eye line is just below horizontal centre of screen. It's filthy after only 55 miles over two days (bloody farmers) so needs a good clean if the sun shines this weekend. Maybe I'll clean the daily driver too and include it in a photo, it will certainly court more controversy (another marmite car) - watch this space


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

abt said:


> MrQaud said:
> 
> 
> > paulw12 said:
> ...


 wait till you need the wipers for heavy rain  awful I tell yah.


----------



## kingprawn50 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys looking for some advice, managed to find a supplier in Germany who has parts for my wide bodied TT. He has asked for me to make him an offer for the bits I'm interested in which would be the bottom rear diffuser panel, front grill and the full front spoiler (just in case) and maybe the other body bits (just in case).
If someone could maybe give me some idea of how much I should offer for these bits, much appreciated.
Thanks
John


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow, good find.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

That is impressive part sourcing! - love these cars by the way!

He doesn't happen to have the side skirt "spoiler" bits does he? I would find a way to fit them somehow!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kingprawn50 said:


> Hey guys looking for some advice, managed to find a supplier in Germany who has parts for my wide bodied TT. He has asked for me to make him an offer for the bits I'm interested in which would be the bottom rear diffuser panel, front grill and the full front spoiler (just in case) and maybe the other body bits (just in case).
> If someone could maybe give me some idea of how much I should offer for these bits, much appreciated.
> Thanks
> John


This is a really difficult one because the price is what it's worth to you because those parts are pretty useless and worthless to the vast majority of TT owners only wide body owners world be interested and they are very very few.

The problem will be if he values them higher than they are actually worth you will then pass and he will be stuck with them because there just isnt the call for these parts anymore.

I would think the full front bumper spoiler would be the most expensive part by a mile and I'm not sure why you are buying one "just in case"


----------



## abt (Aug 21, 2015)

MrQaud said:


> abt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ABT fans - This is new to me so you'll all need to cut me a bit of slack until I get used to it. I can shed some light on one of the ten ABT Wide Body cars, I have owned one for the past couple of years and it lives near Norwich. It rarely goes very far but you may spot it on the A47 from once a week - It was at the BTCC (car park only) at Snetterton a couple of weeks ago also. If Mr Quad reads this I'd be interested in hearing from him re the Oil return pipe from turbo to rear of sump should be stainless steel braided motorsport pipe, not the rubber on the standard car as I'd like to replace mine but can't find any info on part numbers - if I need to get one made then so be it but if a part from another Audi (or any car) fits then that would be ideal. Any info much appreciated. When I get the hang of this I'll maybe put some photos of mine on here. I hope this appeals to genuine fans of the ABT TT Limited, I really can't be bothered with those who don't like the colour or the spoiler or such like - each to their own eh!
> ...


Hi again MrQuad - got your message but cant reply, have contacted forum for help, and yes quite possibly -abt


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Will send you a private message with my phone number...


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi Abt and Mr.Qaud, could You can help me with one thing ? I have ABT Limited II and i need fron gill from ABT (the old one was destroyed with whole bumper) 
Im a user of Polish Klub TT and i register here to look for some parts for my audi ABT, mayby someone here can help me


----------



## Dan1066 (Aug 4, 2017)

kingprawn50 said:


> Hey guys looking for some advice, managed to find a supplier in Germany who has parts for my wide bodied TT. He has asked for me to make him an offer for the bits I'm interested in which would be the bottom rear diffuser panel, front grill and the full front spoiler (just in case) and maybe the other body bits (just in case).
> If someone could maybe give me some idea of how much I should offer for these bits, much appreciated.
> Thanks
> John


Hi there ,

Desperately looking for the spare carbon parts. Does this parts guy you found have any more of these carbon parts? Side skirts, rear diffuser , front bumper lips,and rear spoiler lip ?

Been hunting around for quite a while now and found nothing at all.

Many thanks


----------



## Adamcell (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks awesome


----------



## simnarbett (5 mo ago)

kingprawn50 said:


> Hi there, I am in the process of buying a 2002 mark 1 ABT wide bodied conversion and was wondering if anyone can give me some info on how to find out if it's a genuine car? Thanks!


Hi,this was my old car.I bought it approx 2009 and kept it for 4 years.I loved the car.I did 4k in 4 yrs and only used it on weekends in the dry,never saw any wet roads,and was garaged all the time.The milage when I bought it was 44k and sold it with 48k on the clock.I put a new cam belt and water pump on,done by a local Audi garage at approx 49k milage.I replaced one of the front wheels,whe I bought it,for some reason,it was if soneone had removed all the laquer,looked awful.You mentioned the poor predominance,same here,when I test drove it,it was in a small village with speed bumps so could not give it a good run,but I loved the look of it.I took it to Audi garage to investigate and could not find any faults,it drive well,just no power 310bhp,no way,but I'm not a fast driver anyway.Did you manage to rectify the fault,it was as if it had been intentionally de turned. 
I did notice the pain wad not too good in places,like it had some poor paint restoration in parts.It was a real head Turner,looked like a Porsh from the rear.Well after 4years I decided to sell as not being used,I had reservations though,thought this should be a collectors car in the future with only 10 made,but I did decide to sell,I do regret it now.So bought the car from a dealer in Oxford,nice chap called Jay,cost me £12,500 
Think he was called Prestige motors?
Put the car on internet,guess what? NO interest at all,was asking 11k car was spotless,so dropped again to 10k,then 9k then 8k,still nothing,so I rang up the chap I bought it from and he bought it back again he go have Me 6k for it,bloody bargain,he sent a trailer down to the Severn bridge,I live in West Wales,did the deal,went back home,just thought would check the internet, there was my car for sale £12500 I thought cheeky buggar £6.5k profit in four hours.I did keep an eye on it and the price did drop,last I saw was 9k.I gave all the paperwork back when I sold the car, MOT certs garage paperwork,inc cam belt details. If you still have the car,I'm sure it will appreciate in value,it a very rare car,can't understand why I couldn't sell it.I love yellow.So yes,totally genuine car.All the bits were on the vehicle,nothing missing,can't be many left now.I remember I nicked one of the front wheels on a cerb,very small Nick out of the rim,prob still there now.Hope you enjoy it as much as me,look after her,seems she has gone to a good home.The plate was on the car when purchased.Cheers,Simon


----------



## simnarbett (5 mo ago)

simnarbett said:


> Hi,this was my old car.I bought it approx 2009 and kept it for 4 years.I loved the car.I did 4k in 4 yrs and only used it on weekends in the dry,never saw any wet roads,and was garaged all the time.The milage when I bought it was 44k and sold it with 48k on the clock.I put a new cam belt and water pump on,done by a local Audi garage at approx 49k milage.I replaced one of the front wheels,whe I bought it,for some reason,it was if soneone had removed all the laquer,looked awful.You mentioned the poor predominance,same here,when I test drove it,it was in a small village with speed bumps so could not give it a good run,but I loved the look of it.I took it to Audi garage to investigate and could not find any faults,it drive well,just no power 310bhp,no way,but I'm not a fast driver anyway.Did you manage to rectify the fault,it was as if it had been intentionally de turned.
> I did notice the pain wad not too good in places,like it had some poor paint restoration in parts.It was a real head Turner,looked like a Porsh from the rear.Well after 4years I decided to sell as not being used,I had reservations though,thought this should be a collectors car in the future with only 10 made,but I did decide to sell,I do regret it now.So bought the car from a dealer in Oxford,nice chap called Jay,cost me £12,500
> Think he was called Prestige motors?
> Put the car on internet,guess what? NO interest at all,was asking 11k car was spotless,so dropped again to 10k,then 9k then 8k,still nothing,so I rang up the chap I bought it from and he bought it back again he go have Me 6k for it,bloody bargain,he sent a trailer down to the Severn bridge,I live in West Wales,did the deal,went back home,just thought would check the internet, there was my car for sale £12500 I thought cheeky buggar £6.5k profit in four hours.I did keep an eye on it and the price did drop,last I saw was 9k.I gave all the paperwork back when I sold the car, MOT certs garage paperwork,inc cam belt details. If you still have the car,I'm sure it will appreciate in value,it a very rare car,can't understand why I couldn't sell it.I love yellow.So yes,totally genuine car.All the bits were on the vehicle,nothing missing,can't be many left now.I remember I nicked one of the front wheels on a cerb,very small Nick out of the rim,prob still there now.Hope you enjoy it as much as me,look after her,seems she has gone to a good home.The plate was on the car when purchased.Cheers,Simon


Sorry,water pump at 45k miles,not 49k


----------

